# My gorgeous Gran-Buns!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK they are now 4 days old and oh so cute. I gotta say they are a lot bigger than I thought they would be!! And they have grown since yesterday!! They little ears aare bigger and now separating from their heads!! And so cute!! And they are getting teeth!!! Poor Mum!!! Oh forgot to say....they are oh so CUTE!!!
































































I hope this doesn't sound stupid....but have I 5 black babies??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I hope this doesn't sound stupid....but have I 5 black babies??


:lol: :lol: No comment  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

They are super gorgeous :001_wub:

Me wants!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know!!! They are so wonderful. I repeat from my other thread...they are so strong... those teeny tiny back legs!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

If they have pink tums they are probably agouti

Very cute and round n plump looking, looks like mum being a good mummy


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh my, how lovely are they? I have never seen such young rabbits before - thank you for sharing.:001_wub:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> If they have pink tums they are probably agouti
> 
> Very cute and round n plump looking, looks like mum being a good mummy


Ooh I like agouti!! Yeah they all have pink tums!!! And yeah she really is...though she got really licky of me tonight...though think that's cos I smelt of her baby pee!! They seem to be developing dead quick...do they look like 4 day olds??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Oh my, how lovely are they? I have never seen such young rabbits before - thank you for sharing.:001_wub:


Erm believe me it is totally my pleasure!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah look right age.

My does become very loving after they kindle, i think its cos they bond with there babies and have a sense of love about them.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Yeah look right age.
> 
> My does become very loving after they kindle, i think its cos they bond with there babies and have a sense of love about them.


Oh good was starting to worry id missed them!!

Yeah she is lovely now....though is much more interested in Cream now as he goes to the cage for a sniff lol!! He is calming down after the op now lol!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Awwwwwwww!  They look so healthy and round ickle babies!!!  

Im so pleased to hear Mummy is doing well and that she doesnt mind you having a cuddle with the babies  xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute in a weird way I've not seen rabbits that young before I didn't realise their ears were fused to their heads when they're born


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Awwwwwwww!  They look so healthy and round ickle babies!!!
> 
> Im so pleased to hear Mummy is doing well and that she doesnt mind you having a cuddle with the babies  xx


I know she is so amazing!! When she stopped eating the veggies though I put them back in. I even let her have a sniff of one...and she just licked it....though felt sorry for her as they had peed all over each other lol!



Nicky10 said:


> They're so cute in a weird way I've not seen rabbits that young before I didn't realise their ears were fused to their heads when they're born


No I have not seem them so young before either. I am surprised how big they are...thought they would be only a little bigger than rats  And yeah their ears are way cute!!! xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I will try getting a pic of my gran buns today  i have a litter born valentines day <3


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> I will try getting a pic of my gran buns today  i have a litter born valentines day <3


Awww great time to be born!! They doing well?? xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Awww great time to be born!! They doing well?? xx


I think so lol i see the nest move everyday so i just leave them to it 

Best time is at 3-5 weeks when they start binkying around, thats a magical moment to watch


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> I think so lol i see the nest move everyday so i just leave them to it
> 
> Best time is at 3-5 weeks when they start binkying around, thats a magical moment to watch


Yeah I can't wait!! Loving waiting to see the colours....and who are hey gonna take after....Daddy's small nethi x frame or Mummy's big lionhead x frame? :thumbup: It's such a big difference so no idea!! Didn't even see a pic of their last babies!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh im soooo excited to see them when they grow up! Congrats to you too Frags! Cant wait to see pictures of your babies 

Niki, do you know what you will be doing with them when they get to 'that' age? Will you be keeping them all together? xx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow - how tiny are they! Awwww!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Oh my gosh im soooo excited to see them when they grow up! Congrats to you too Frags! Cant wait to see pictures of your babies
> 
> Niki, do you know what you will be doing with them when they get to 'that' age? Will you be keeping them all together? xx


I am not really sure....5 is quite a lot. Might plead to my landlord to extend the shed....but really depends on how bonding 9 bunnies goes!!!



jemma_79 said:


> Wow - how tiny are they! Awwww!


I know they are. Been leaving them be the last few days...but while Cookie was busy I sneaked a look last night....they actually have fur now and their little ears are completely detached from their heads!!!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I am not really sure....5 is quite a lot. Might plead to my landlord to extend the shed....but really depends on how bonding 9 bunnies goes!!!
> 
> I know they are. Been leaving them be the last few days...but while Cookie was busy I sneaked a look last night....they actually have fur now and their little ears are completely detached from their heads!!!!!!


:thumbup: Hope they all get along would be alot of neutering and vaccinating! :lol:

Awwww pictures!! I wana see fluffy babies! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> :thumbup: Hope they all get along would be alot of neutering and vaccinating! :lol:
> 
> Awwww pictures!! I wana see fluffy babies! xx


Yeah I know...I am not sure yet really.

I know well I will have finished an essay by tonight so Mum permitting...I will try and do another photo shoot :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

YEY! im so excited! x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> YEY! im so excited! x


I will tell them they have to pose for their Auntie Christie...they might stop jumping around then :thumbup:

ooh will try and sex them later....so gonna need advice on that too!! Though is gonna be so hard when they are bigger...cos they all look the SAME!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I will tell them they have to pose for their Auntie Christie...they might stop jumping around then :thumbup:
> 
> ooh will try and sex them later....so gonna need advice on that too!! Though is gonna be so hard when they are bigger...cos they all look the SAME!


:thumbup: They will all look the same... but they wont be if that makes sense :lol: My 2 litter mates look identical to each other, same markings, ear length everything!  As they grew up ive slightly noticed that the females nose is more rounded then the males meaning the distance between her nose and corner of her eye is shorter and the males is a little bit pointy.... thats how i tell my two part now they have been neutered... plus the female likes a cuddle while the males abit of a grump lol x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> :thumbup: They will all look the same... but they wont be if that makes sense :lol: My 2 litter mates look identical to each other, same markings, ear length everything!  As they grew up ive slightly noticed that the females nose is more rounded then the males meaning the distance between her nose and corner of her eye is shorter and the males is a little bit pointy.... thats how i tell my two part now they have been neutered... plus the female likes a cuddle while the males abit of a grump lol x


Ooh well will look out for those little tell tale signs then  Wow that's odd...in all the animals ove had ive found the girls are the less cuddly!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ooh well will look out for those little tell tale signs then  Wow that's odd...in all the animals ove had ive found the girls are the less cuddly!!!


I think hes just mad he's the only boy and has no balls :lol: All the rest are neutered girlies haha x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I think hes just mad he's the only boy and has no balls :lol: All the rest are neutered girlies haha x


Haha poor lad!! Do neutered boys tend to get on....AFTER the hormones have died down?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Haha poor lad!! Do neutered boys tend to get on....AFTER the hormones have died down?


I think they usually do. Im not 100% because i have 3 girls and 1 boy but the girls only got on after the neutering. Sometimes the hormones kick everything off and sometimes things are okay til a certain point  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I think they usually do. Im not 100% because i have 3 girls and 1 boy but the girls only got on after the neutering. Sometimes the hormones kick everything off and sometimes things are okay til a certain point  x


Oh OK!! Well we will see!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh OK!! Well we will see!!!


Might depend on the rabbit too  I think Hazyreality had un-neutered groups and they all got on okay for a while xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Might depend on the rabbit too  I think Hazyreality had un-neutered groups and they all got on okay for a while xx


OK...well I have at lease two girls tp spay which would be £160 at least!! So really gonna have to see how it goes!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Im sure something will work out  Let me know if u need help xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Im sure something will work out  Let me know if u need help xx


Will do. Hopefully it will be spread over time then the money thing isn't such a problem! :thumbup:


----------

